# Quiet Winter Farm



## momski (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi, 
Can anyone give me any feedback on Quiet Winter Farm in Pa?
Thanks


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

sorry never heard of them.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry I replied in your intro thread instead.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I replied to your other thread as well!


----------



## momski (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope I am replying in the right place. To those who responded, thank you very much. I am new to this process and will keep researching.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Where abouts are you looking to find a puppy? Are you in PA? Check out Harborview goldens. It is being mentioned in another thread right now. She is a reputable breeder.


----------



## kimberbarry (May 30, 2011)

*Quiet Winter Farm, PA, puppies*

Yes, I have purchased from Quiet Winter Farm, in PA. The breeder and owner Jacquie is very dedicated to breeding correctly. Into genetics, socialization, and healthy, happy puppies. I purchased one of her long hair West German Sheppard's. Wonderful experience, FABULOUS dog. I have recommended her to several friends, who also purchased from different litters. She also breeds Golden's and Corgi's. You asked about her Golden's, they are beautiful!!! You will not be disappointed. She stands behind every puppy. I will be a repeat customer. I give Quiet Winter Farm, PA the top rating! Kimber


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Breeding more than one type of dog? Isn't that usually a red flag??


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i would tend to think so as well....???? sounds like there are a few different ones too! SHepards, Goldens and Corgi's
Sophie's Mom- i hope things are going ok..


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The original post was from 08-05-2009 and the one I quoted below was today. I think someone did a google search on Quiet Winter Farm and joined to reply to the post.

Oh well, I suspect the OP is long gone since she only had 3 posts back then.



kimberbarry said:


> Yes, I have purchased from Quiet Winter Farm, in PA. The breeder and owner Jacquie is very dedicated to breeding correctly. Into genetics, socialization, and healthy, happy puppies. I purchased one of her long hair West German Sheppard's. Wonderful experience, FABULOUS dog. I have recommended her to several friends, who also purchased from different litters. She also breeds Golden's and Corgi's. You asked about her Golden's, they are beautiful!!! You will not be disappointed. She stands behind every puppy. I will be a repeat customer. I give Quiet Winter Farm, PA the top rating! Kimber


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

oh didnt even realize that)


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Me either - And we are doing "okay." Thanks for asking.


----------



## Blackhorse (Oct 18, 2011)

*Goldens Quiet winter*



Sophie_Mom said:


> Breeding more than one type of dog? Isn't that usually a red flag??


 --* [I---]We have been breeding German SHepherds for 38 years Goldens for 12. Our Corgis are bred by My Adult son who lives in another state .. His 2 corgis have obedience and Herding titles. Thats right he only has 2.. and they are ONLY BRED ONCE every 1- 2 years.. anyone who has a question can contact Quietwinter Farm and also Welcome to Visit . Its important to note ALL Of our dogs live IN the HOME and we Have 5 , thats right ONLY 5 canines .. We also put in our contract that every dog is to be returned for the LIFE of the dog if the owner can no longer keep for ANY Reason... Thank you QuietWinter Farm
[/I]
*


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Blackhorse said:


> --* [I---]We have been breeding German SHepherds for 38 years Goldens for 12. Our Corgis are bred by My Adult son who lives in another state .. His 2 corgis have obedience and Herding titles. Thats right he only has 2.. and they are ONLY BRED ONCE every 1- 2 years.. anyone who has a question can contact Quietwinter Farm and also Welcome to Visit . Its important to note ALL Of our dogs live IN the HOME and we Have 5 , thats right ONLY 5 canines .. We also put in our contract that every dog is to be returned for the LIFE of the dog if the owner can no longer keep for ANY Reason... Thank you QuietWinter Farm
> [/I]*


Do you do clearances for hips, elbows, hearts and eyes?


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

A Quiet Winter sire: Countryside Dakota Of Spring Grove Pedigree: Countryside Dakota Of Spring Grove - - no verifiable OFA hips, elbows, heart clearances, no verfiable CERF

One of her dams: Stillwater Farms Golden Lilly - no verifiable OFA hips, elbows, heart clearances, no verfiable CERF

Only one Golden with the Quiet Winter prefix according to AKC records - Quiet Winter Baxter Of Eagle - parents are the 2 dogs listed above

Only one Quiet Winter dog listed in OFA and that dog is a German Shepherd - Quietwinterfarms Kjerstihttps://www.akc.org/store/reports/d...tegory_cde=DOG?external=yes&report_cde=CMPREC


----------



## Blackhorse (Oct 18, 2011)

ragtym said:


> A Quiet Winter sire: Countryside Dakota Of Spring Grove Pedigree: Countryside Dakota Of Spring Grove - - no verifiable OFA hips, elbows, heart clearances, no verfiable CERF
> 
> One of her dams: Stillwater Farms Golden Lilly - no verifiable OFA hips, elbows, heart clearances, no verfiable CERF
> 
> ...


 Dakota has Penn Hip , Cardic clear Heart, and eye cerf Stillwaters Lilly was spayed years ago 
and had a Penn Hip and also cardiac clear . / Quietwinter


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Blackhorse said:


> Dakota has Penn Hip Heart and eye certifications Stillwaters Lilly was spayed years ago
> and had a Penn Hip and also cardiac clear .


May I ask what his DI numbers are then? Who did his heart and eye clearances because there are no OFA heart clearances and no CERF clearances for him listed in either database. What about his elbow clearance? OFA doesn't list it either.

Lilly also has no heart or elbow clearance listed with OFA at all. 

Since you say that Lilly was spayed years ago, you must have a new bitch that you are breeding. You say on your website "Dam had Xrays" but no other clearance information about her. Has she had her eyes, elbows and heart cleared?


----------



## Blackhorse (Oct 18, 2011)

MGMF said:


> Do you do clearances for hips, elbows, hearts and eyes?


 Hips Heart and Eye cerf


----------



## Blackhorse (Oct 18, 2011)

ragtym said:


> May I ask what his DI numbers are then? Who did his heart and eye clearances because there are no OFA heart clearances and no CERF clearances for him listed in either database. What about his elbow clearance? OFA doesn't list it either.
> 
> Lilly also has no heart or elbow clearance listed with OFA at all.
> 
> Since you say that Lilly was spayed years ago, you must have a new bitch that you are breeding. You say on your website "Dam had Xrays" but no other clearance information about her. Has she had her eyes, elbows and heart cleared?


Eyes and Heart and why would I put numbers up to show you ?????ANYONE who comes here gets copies of ALL CLEARANCES


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Definite red flag. So is a first post that is a glowing support post.



Sophie_Mom said:


> Breeding more than one type of dog? Isn't that usually a red flag??


----------



## Blackhorse (Oct 18, 2011)

ragtym said:


> May I ask what his DI numbers are then? Who did his heart and eye clearances because there are no OFA heart clearances and no CERF clearances for him listed in either database. What about his elbow clearance? OFA doesn't list it either.
> 
> Lilly also has no heart or elbow clearance listed with OFA at all.
> 
> Since you say that Lilly was spayed years ago, you must have a new bitch that you are breeding. You say on your website "Dam had Xrays" but no other clearance information about her. Has she had her eyes, elbows and heart cleared?


 We have ONE Thats right ONE GOLDEN Hips Eyes and Heart and why would I put numbers up to show you ?????ANYONE who comes here gets copies of ALL CLEARANCES


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I may be reading this all wrong, but there is a beligerent tone here. It's helpful for puppy buyers to do their due diligence on line. Putting up numbers is a way to allow them to do that.



Blackhorse said:


> Eyes and Heart and why would I put numbers up to show you ?????ANYONE who comes here gets copies of ALL CLEARANCES


----------



## Blackhorse (Oct 18, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> I may be reading this all wrong, but there is a beligerent tone here. It's helpful for puppy buyers to do their due diligence on line. Putting up numbers is a way to allow them to do that.


 Yes I definitely hear your negative tone In terms of your Red flag on the glowing post that is one Kimber Berry who was sincere in her post and also has one Shepherd too bad if someone writes a Postive review you assume its a Red flag


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I can willingly direct anyone who buys a dog from me or shows an interest in buying a dog from me to www.offa.org and www.k9data.com to see that all of my breedable bitches have 4 and sometimes 5 clearances on OFA. I am proud that I don't settle for anything less and it can be verified. And I will not breed my bitches to stud dogs with anything less...


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Blackhorse said:


> We have ONE Thats right ONE GOLDEN Hips Eyes and Heart and why would I put numbers up to show you ?????ANYONE who comes here gets copies of ALL CLEARANCES


I simply asked you who did them because they don't show up in the OFA database. The CERF database shows NO clearances for Dakota registered in their database. That means that you either never sent them in (in which case he has an eye clearance, not a CERF clearance) or you didn't have them done by a vet ophthalmologist and couldn't send them in because of that.

I asked you about the heart clearances because that doesn't show in the OFA database. That could mean that you either had it done but never sent it into OFA or you never had it done. I only asked you to clarify who had done the clearances to help figure out which one of those options it was since not sending it in is MUCH different than never actually having it done.



> We have ONE Thats right ONE GOLDEN


Oh, so you don't own Dakota then? That would explain why you don't know that Aruba was his great-great grandmother, not his grandmother.

Curious to know why you would be afraid to post the numbers? If your dogs have all of their clearances, why wouldn't you proudly display them for everyone? That's what most reputable breeders would do, instead of just deflecting the question.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Blackhorse said:


> Yes I definitely hear your negative tone In terms of your Red flag on the glowing post that is one Kimber Berry who was sincere in her post and also has one Shepherd too bad if someone writes a Postive review you assume its a Red flag


Um no, the red flags are:

1) You don't post any identifying information on your dogs on your website - information that would help potential puppy buyers find out more about your dogs and their lineage. 
2) You claim that your dogs have all of their clearances but refuse to post anything that would help to substantiate your claim.
3) When questioned about your dogs, you quickly became defensive and started acting like you had been attacked.

THOSE are the red flags - the positive review had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

The postitive post (#1 for that person) is always suspicious when it is so glowing and yet no real details. Many breeders come here armed with their supporters to make their case for them.

The case we look for is clearances with OFA and K9data, not friends of the breeder.

So yes, in addition to everything else, this was an additional red flag for me. But then, I'm naturally suspicious.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

More important than the DI's, what are the percentages? I thought, but I may be wrong that .49 isn't outstanding.... And I don't believe you average the DI's.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Blackhorse: 

I don't understand why you think it is so absurd that "just anyone" could see their clearance numbers....Do you know there is an online database that everyone can see them anyways (if they exist that is)?

But I am surprised by your responses since you have apparently 38 years of experience in GSD. Almost twice my age, yet you seem clueless about how health clearances work, at even the basic level.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> More important than the DI's, what are the percentages? I thought, but I may be wrong that .49 isn't outstanding.... And I don't believe you average the DI's.



You are right that a DI of .49 is not outstanding. If memory serves me right the median for Goldens is .54 and no you do not average them.
However as has been discussed before submission of clearances to OFA and CERF is not a requirement of the GRCA COE. If a breeder wishes to not do so that is their prerogative although I believe if a breeder utilizes the internet to advertise then they should utilize the internet for clearances. And as we all know there is a big push in the GRCA to make it a requirement to submit at least eye exams to CERF.


----------



## Blackhorse (Oct 18, 2011)

WHAT STARTED OUT AS LOOKING AT A REVIEW FROM SOMEONE TO ME FROM 2009 HAS TURNED INTO A ATTACK ON ME AND MANY ACCUSATIONS LET ME BE CLEAR -I OWN ONE GOLDEN-PERIOD. DAKOTA IS NOT MY DOG HE HAS HIS CLEARANCES .. IN TERMS OF YOUR MEAN SPIRITED COMMENTS ON NOT HAVING A KNOWLEDGE OF CLEARANCES YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT/ PERIOD! KJERSTI IS 0FA EXCELLENT HIPS. LILLY (aGAIN NOW SPAYED) HAD A EYE AND HIPS DONE I WORKED FOR 2 VETS AND WAS INSTRUMENTAL IN POSITIONING OF HIPS FOR XRAYS AND ALSO IN ASSISTING IN GOLDENS BEING TREATED FOR CANCER AND GENETIC MARKERS DISCUSSIONS MANY TIMES OVER THE YEARS AT THE VETS I DONT HAVE PEOPLE POST FOR ME . WHAT A BUNCH OF MEAN SPIRITED BULLIES BEHIND A KEYBOARD ANYONE WHO GETS A PUPPY FROM HERE GETS DETAILED INFORMATION ON CLEARNCES AND PEDIGREE SPEAKING OF WHICH i MUST OMITT THE GREAT GRANDMOTHER AND PUT GREAT GREAT GREAT GREAT OR HOWEVER YOU WANT TO APPEASE YOU.. TOO BAD YOU HAVE SUCH A VISCOUS ATTITUDE i WONT CONTINUE TO POST TO SUCH NEGATIVE COMMENTS.. YOU POOR MISERABLE CREATURES


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So if you only own one golden that you breed, the COE doesn't apply? I missed it when I went over the GRCA COE rules...

Love the reference to Queen, one of my all time favs...

Oh and I am a vet, no mean spirits here, but when you have a website promoting your dogs, you better make sure all t's are crossed and all i's are dotted.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Blackhorse, Explain the DI's and their percentages and tell me what they mean... then tell me why elbows aren't important.... Eye and hip clearances are not enough...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I am very close to closing this thread so lets try to keep the exchanges more civil. We can all learn a lot from a thread like this but we need to keep the discussion pleasant.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I do not believe I am being uncivil.I am simply asking questions that I would readily accept if they were asked of me.... My belief is that if you have a public website, you are open to public scrutiny. And I do not have a website, but I will readily give the registered names of the limited number of bitches I have bred and you can find them on OFA and k9data.


----------



## Blackhorse (Oct 18, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> I do not believe I am being uncivil.I am simply asking questions that I would readily accept if they were asked of me.... My belief is that if you have a public website, you are open to public scrutiny. And I do not have a website, but I will readily give the registered names of the limited number of bitches I have bred and you can find them on OFA and k9data.


Distraction Index - Measuring Laxity Being a Vet im sure you will find this useful you may not have time to read as you seem to have ALOT of time on your hands to attack and question me By the way Goodluck in being civil I know its tough The one female? shes a Puppy Thankks for all of your "Civil Concern"


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow... I have seen the website with the distraction index. What do your dogs have for percentages? Do not presume to understand what I have time to do. Goldens are my passion. I will happily, yes happily, give you the names of all of my girls that I have bred so you can see what clearances look like... there is nothing to hide....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh moderators, the comment to k9 design is over the top...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> Oh moderators, the comment to k9 design is over the top...


Don't worry now that we have the green light to get people banned for being rude you can bet I reported that sucker.

Although maybe my youtube link can be considered condescending or sarcastic? Dangit now I'm confused who's opinion is supposed to decide this stuff.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Oh moderators, the comment to k9 design is over the top...


And one thing that this breeder might consider is that responding in this fashion (trolling) to a "review" only makes their kennel/breeding op look worse.


----------



## Blackhorse (Oct 18, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Don't worry now that we have the green light to get people banned for being rude you can bet I reported that sucker.
> 
> Although maybe my youtube link can be considered condescending or sarcastic? Dangit now I'm confused who's opinion is supposed to decide this stuff.


 Beautiful just like you on the inside I bet! Sucker? Aww


----------



## Blackhorse (Oct 18, 2011)

Megora said:


> And one thing that this breeder might consider is that responding in this fashion to a "review" only makes their kennel/breeding op look worse.


 Petty and mean spirited people so small so very sad


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Blackhorse has still yet to respond to my question of what penn hip percentage their breeding dog is... k9 design owns accomplished dogs, so what is the point?


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> You are right that a DI of .49 is not outstanding. If memory serves me right the median for Goldens is .54 and no you do not average them.
> However as has been discussed before submission of clearances to OFA and CERF is not a requirement of the GRCA COE. If a breeder wishes to not do so that is their prerogative although I believe if a breeder utilizes the internet to advertise then they should utilize the internet for clearances. And as we all know there is a big push in the GRCA to make it a requirement to submit at least eye exams to CERF.


 
The GRCA did adopt changes to the COE for the eyes and hearts a couple months ago. Both are now supposed to be sent in to an online registery.

a. Hips – for U.S. dogs, a report from the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals or PennHIP at
24 months of age or older. For dogs outside the U.S., a report from a health registry
approved by the Golden Retriever club of that country (e.g., Canada - Ontario Veterinary
College; Great Britain - BVA/KC Hip Score). A report from the accepted health registry of
another country may be used for U.S. dogs that are 24 months of age or older when x-rayed.​b. Eyes – an appropriate report from a Diplomate of the American College of Veterinary
Ophthalmology (ACVO) or from a BVA/KC approved ophthalmologist (Great Britain). For
dogs outside the U.S., a report from an ophthalmologist, as recommended by the Golden
Retriever clu​b of that country after 1 year of age. Examinations must be done within 12
months of a breeding and reports should be recorded (certified) in an online approved
database as described above.
Dogs that produce offspring should continue to have ophthalmology examinations on a
yearly basis for their lifetime, and the examination reports should continue to be recorded in
an online approved database if the findings do not prevent recertification. For frozen semen
from deceased dogs, either an ophthalmology examination within 18 months of the date of
death, or status that was in compliance with the Code of Ethics in effect at the time of the
dog’s death, will be considered current.​
c.​​​​Hearts – an appropriate report from a Diplomate of the American College of Veterinary
Internal Medicine, Cardiology Specialty, at 12 months of age or older. Reports should be
recorded (certified) in an online approved database as described above.
d. Elbows – for U.S. dogs, a report from the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals at 24
months of age or older. For dogs outside the U.S., a report from a health registry approved
by the Golden Retriever club of that country at 24 months of age or older. A report from the
accepted health registry of another country may be used for U.S. dogs that are 24 months of
age or older when x-rayed.
Breeders of Goldens in the U.S. who use health registries from other countries should fully
reveal their reasons for doing so. Consideration should be given also to other disorders that may
have a genetic component, including, but not limited to, epilepsy, hypothyroidism, skin disorders
(allergies), and orthopedic disorders such as osteochondritis.
(iv) Assuming that all health and examination reports are favorable, the age of the breeding pair
also is of consideration. Generally, a Golden Retriever is not physically and mentally mature
until the age of 2 years; an individual dog’s suitability as a breeding animal is difficult to assess
until that time.​
_Adopted by the GRCA Board of Directors on April 20, 1997, and revised to include elbow​clearances in May 2001. Additional revisions approved in February 2008 and June 2011.
_


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Exactly, if you are in the good old USA, if you use clearances from another country, they must be at least 24 months old...


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I was just going to point out the changes to the COE does require the heart and eyes to be registered with an online registry. Along with the hips and elbows to be done 24 months or later. None of which this breeder does.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So Blackhorse, educate us.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

closing thread as it's becoming more about personal attacks than the goldens


----------

